

Race is an illusion: a very powerful one, often fatally so - dredmorbius
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+SteveSIsBack/posts/SqdBkqLXUpB

======
dredmorbius
Steve S eloquently addresses the fallacies inherent in the anti-anti-racism
argument. The piece's own introduction is its own best lede:

 _You said I 've been ignoring class, which is demonstrably false, but in your
effort to focus almost _exclusively_ on class, it seems to me that you've been
ignoring race, and more importantly, racism. This turns out to be a very bad
idea, especially since you're actually in favor of equality._

 _It doesn 't matter that the notion of race doesn't have any biological
support or even make much sense when you really think about it. Racists don't
care about the science and aren't burdened with an excess of clear thought.
Excuses for forming tribes and abusing outsiders don't really have to make
sense, but that doesn't make them any less effective._

 _Race is an illusion: a very powerful one, often fatally so...._

Read the rest.

------
dredmorbius
This appears to be not publicly visible without a G+ profile. My apologies.

